# bicurious husband???



## leodiamond

So my friend and I was going through her husband email... And came across some emails with her boyfriend responding to a post on craigslist well the post where M4M and he was sending his private area. Well she asked him about it and he got real defensive and said someone hacked his email so he deletes his email account and makes a new one but he didnt give it to his girl he gave her another account he had... So my friend goes snooping again and finds his new email address and of course figures out the log in. Once again she find the same thing but this time he actually met the guy but I guess her boyfriend left because when he got there it was other guys there and the guy had emailed him back and said please come back I'm sorry they are my home boys they gone now tho. But her boyfriend never replied. So should age confront him about it and asked if he's gay bisexual or whatever??? What should she do and she pregnant as well


----------

